# NIC-Teaming ? !



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

wer kann mir informationen dearüber geben wie ich das machen kann? 
danke..


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Kann dir da nur mit dem Link hier helfen.

http://www.networkcomputing.de/heft/rwl/rwl_180142.html

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

ja das hab ich schon gelesen..  jo hmm kann ich eine 3com 100/10 mit einer planetigendwas teamen?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

ja das hab ich schon gelesen..  jo hmm kann ich eine 3com 100/10 mit einer planetigendwas 10 mbit teamen?


----------



## x-Reality (27. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Glaub das, dass nicht geht da die Netzwerkkarte Teaming unterstützen muss so wie ich den Artikel verstanden hab. Wiederum müssen es gleiche Karten sein die auch wirklich dafür gedacht sind so wie diese wo getestet worden sind. Der Spaß ist leider nun mal teuer deshalb macht es auch keiner. Weil eine 2Port Karte so 200€ bis 400€ Kostet.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. Februar 2002)

*aua..........*

naja n versuch war's wert  
easy......wär aber cool gewesen....


----------

